# Powerlifting and Weight adders



## Joliver (Dec 10, 2013)

You want to Squat, bench, and deadlift big you need specialization.  Some specializations require weight adders (chains, bands, and midgets) attached to the bar to increase or decrease a load at some point in the lift.  

What I would like to know is who uses weight adders?  Of those that do, who uses them on virtually everything (some people row with chains)?  Who uses them on main lifts only?  

I am looking for success stories. I need a few ideas....I just got pinned underneath a reverse band bench....it was humbling.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

Iv always wanted to make some. I'm a mechanic so no problem finding metal laying around.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 10, 2013)

5/8 inch chain, and you have some good ones.  I like the bands for convenience, but if you want to step up the weight at the top in a big way, chains get it done.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmm il see what I can do. They have to be some long ass ones for squats


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Hmm il see what I can do. They have to be some long ass ones for squats



For squats you use a smaller lead chain and hook the 5/8 to that so you can get the appropriate height. EliteFTS sells a product called EZ Loaders for just this type of application.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

joliver said:


> You want to Squat, bench, and deadlift big you need specialization.  Some specializations require weight adders (chains, bands, and midgets) attached to the bar to increase or decrease a load at some point in the lift.
> 
> What I would like to know is who uses weight adders?  Of those that do, who uses them on virtually everything (some people row with chains)?  Who uses them on main lifts only?
> 
> I am looking for success stories. I need a few ideas....I just got pinned underneath a reverse band bench....it was humbling.



I do incorporate a lot of speed/dynamic work so I use chains and bands frequently. On bench I prefer chains because the plyometric effect of bands WILL destroy your elbows. Reverse bands are cool though.

I have used bands on barbell rows which forces you to be explosive... which is kind of the point right? I love bands on squats.  For floor press I think chains are a MUST.  There really isn't a great way to set up a band for floor press anyway unless you lay on top of the band. I use chains on skull crushers, JM Press. I will use chains alone for side laterals and curls too. Been considering getting back to front squatting and I will probably add bands to that as well. You really can use them for almost anything. Guys at my gym will do dumbbell presses while holding bands and laying on top of it lol... Westside run amok!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> For squats you use a smaller lead chain and hook the 5/8 to that so you can get the appropriate height. EliteFTS sells a product called EZ Loaders for just this type of application.



Or you could use those horrible collar chains. A huge chain that goes right up to the bar.  You cant get it all on the ground so you have to factor in the weight of the chain that remains suspended.  Those things are convenient, but they piss me off.  If I am forced to use them I will.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

joliver said:


> Or you could use those horrible collar chains. A huge chain that goes right up to the bar.  You cant get it all on the ground so you have to factor in the weight of the chain that remains suspended.  Those things are convenient, but they piss me off.  If I am forced to use them I will.



I don't bother calculating the weight of the chains or the bands. Especially the bands. You have to be a nuclear physicist for that shit.  I just go by perceived exertion.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

Do the chains help build strength?  Right now doing 5x3s on my main lifts would chains help me add some weight? I'm stuck on a few lifts


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Do the chains help build strength?  Right now doing 5x3s on my main lifts would chains help me add some weight? I'm stuck on a few lifts



Yes chains do build strength but you shouldn't use hem just bc you're stuck on some lifts. Chains are excellent at what's called accommodating resistance meaning the weight on the bar provided by the chains varies with each portion of the lift and your natural strength curve. For example in a squat you are weakest in the bottom position but strongest in the top position. By using chains you. Can add varying resistance. At the bottom position a good deal of chain is lying on the floor so the added resistance is low while at the top of the squat more of the chain is being suspended and this more resistance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Do the chains help build strength?  Right now doing 5x3s on my main lifts would chains help me add some weight? I'm stuck on a few lifts



Stronger? Depends how you mean. It will increase your 1RM'S. But mostly thru training yourself to blast thru a rep. Speed training teaches you to handle light weights like they are heavy and heavy weights like they are light. Explode on each rep. Nothing is casual!


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 10, 2013)

Alright cool cool.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Stronger? Depends how you mean. It will increase your 1RM'S. But mostly thru training yourself to blast thru a rep. Speed training teaches you to handle light weights like they are heavy and heavy weights like they are light. Explode on each rep. Nothing is casual!



Exactly ^^^ speed training will help with power development similar to the Olympic lifts and will aid in explosiveness.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

Nobody else?


----------



## Joliver (Dec 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nobody else?



I think weight adders should be a staple for anyone.  As powerlifters/bodybuilders, we all use cutting edge chems, peptides, hormones, and diet.  But somehow when we go to the gym its forgotten that there is a way to maximize your gains there with a cutting edge workout program.  

My personal belief is that progressive overload is the fastest way to the nursing home.  

I use the hell out of weight adders and reducers.  

By the way POB....JM presses will make a damn man out of you.  A man with massive and strong arms.  I went to a Dave Tate seminar where he was using 275 for reps. 

I guarantee if posted a video of JM presses, by the end of the year, everyone who incorporated them regularly into their workout would get 75lbs on their bench and an inch on their arms.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

joliver said:


> I think weight adders should be a staple for anyone.  As powerlifters/bodybuilders, we all use cutting edge chems, peptides, hormones, and diet.  But somehow when we go to the gym its forgotten that there is a way to maximize your gains there with a cutting edge workout program.
> 
> My personal belief is that progressive overload is the fastest way to the nursing home.
> 
> ...



I'm of the opinion that progressive overload is a great training protocol for beginners and intermediates but then again I'm a huge Rippetoe fan and take his word as Gospel and sustenance lol. I've used it personally when I first started lifting seriously and had amazing results. I've had some pretty serious injuries that have had me sidelined for a while and coming back from those injuries I go right back to it to get my base strength up again. Once you're an intermediate or advanced lifter though, the needs of the program change with your recovery abilities though and different protocols must be used.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 11, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm of the opinion that progressive overload is a great training protocol for beginners and intermediates but then again I'm a huge Rippetoe fan and take his word as Gospel and sustenance lol. I've used it personally when I first started lifting seriously and had amazing results. I've had some pretty serious injuries that have had me sidelined for a while and coming back from those injuries I go right back to it to get my base strength up again. Once you're an intermediate or advanced lifter though, the needs of the program change with your recovery abilities though and different protocols must be used.





I can agree to that.  I do believe that progressive overload can effectively be used.  

The US has always had its fundamental physical power development philosophy deeply rooted in progressive overload.  Russian, polish, and Bulgarian powerlifters work within system parameters that involve CNS training that minimizes or eliminates deloading phases.  

I speak too generally in this forum when I say that "Progressive overload is a  way to hurt yourself!!!"  when I believe that most lifters can effectively use it for their goals.  Specifically, I should say that in my experience, a conjugate system has progressed me beyond what I could have personally achieved (with fewer injuries)  in a progressive overload system.  

And consider this:  How are you going to get home after I slash your tires?!?!?  Making valid points like that can get your hurt round here.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

joliver said:


> I can agree to that.  I do believe that progressive overload can effectively be used.
> 
> The US has always had its fundamental physical power development philosophy deeply rooted in progressive overload.  Russian, polish, and Bulgarian powerlifters work within system parameters that involve CNS training that minimizes or eliminates deloading phases.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you and I are on the same page I just wanted to clarify for others reading. You're right about the US vs Eastern Europeans for sure but a lot of that I believe also deals with AAS use which is much more rampant in the eastern bloc countries. Look at the old Bulgarian teams and their 6-7days a week sometimes 2-a-day training...natty athletes are hard pressed to survive that volume. Drug testing here is much more stringent and not as widespread IMO. 

I believe the conjugate system has taken you further than progressive overload could for sure but you are hardly a beginner powerlifter. You might have benefited more from it your first year or two of training possibly more but at the point you're at now, that kind of progress would have you bedridden in a few months for sure. I've not had as much experience with the conjugate system like you and POB or SFG but I understand the principles it works on...you rotate ME lifts before you fry your CNS, you use assistance lifts to drive progress on main lifts, you choose assistance lifts to target your weak areas, DE days help build power and explosiveness to explode through sticking points etc, you have board presses and box squats at different heights to help with certain pets of the lift, etc. And to his credit, Louie can claim the most number of elite lifters from one gym or one style of training so there's certainly merit to it. My only point was to try and say that for a beginner or early intermediate, they may get strength gains quicker while doing more repetitions on the main lifts to help perfect form also. I know Justin Lascek, a Rippetoe disciple, was able to hit a 600lb squat for 5x5 using progressive overload techniques. Yes he's a freak and an exception but an example nonetheless. 

And consider this: if you slash my tires I'll move in with you and kick Gina and the kids out. We can lift together and be together for ever.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 11, 2013)

Il get some. Iv been wanting some 

Gym better not say anything or I will beat them


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 11, 2013)

Il get some. Iv been wanting some 

Gym better not say anything or I will beat them


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Il get some. Iv been wanting some
> 
> Gym better not say anything or I will beat them



My gym bitches about chalk for crying out loud lol. They also birch about my power cleans but fukk them. They want to cancel my membership for that and get me out of contract then fine by me. Frees me up to look for a better gym or to stop procrastinating and build my own home gym


----------



## Joliver (Dec 11, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm pretty sure you and I are on the same page I just wanted to clarify for others reading. You're right about the US vs Eastern Europeans for sure but a lot of that I believe also deals with AAS use which is much more rampant in the eastern bloc countries. Look at the old Bulgarian teams and their 6-7days a week sometimes 2-a-day training...natty athletes are hard pressed to survive that volume. Drug testing here is much more stringent and not as widespread IMO.
> 
> I believe the conjugate system has taken you further than progressive overload could for sure but you are hardly a beginner powerlifter. You might have benefited more from it your first year or two of training possibly more but at the point you're at now, that kind of progress would have you bedridden in a few months for sure. I've not had as much experience with the conjugate system like you and POB or SFG but I understand the principles it works on...you rotate ME lifts before you fry your CNS, you use assistance lifts to drive progress on main lifts, you choose assistance lifts to target your weak areas, DE days help build power and explosiveness to explode through sticking points etc, you have board presses and box squats at different heights to help with certain pets of the lift, etc. And to his credit, Louie can claim the most number of elite lifters from one gym or one style of training so there's certainly merit to it. My only point was to try and say that for a beginner or early intermediate, they may get strength gains quicker while doing more repetitions on the main lifts to help perfect form also. I know Justin Lascek, a Rippetoe disciple, was able to hit a 600lb squat for 5x5 using progressive overload techniques. Yes he's a freak and an exception but an example nonetheless.
> 
> And consider this: if you slash my tires I'll move in with you and kick Gina and the kids out. We can lift together and be together for ever.




Whoa whoa whoa.....let me get this straight.....

If I cut up your tires, you will kick out Gina and the kids and we can be together?  Forever?   It sounds like Christmas came a couple weeks early....where's my utility knife.


EDIT:  So, if we both believe that progressive overload is may not be as beneficial to advanced lifters, and that more specialized training is required for elite lifters, it begs the question:  When do you make the transition?  I would have to say that it is most likely a personal decision based setting goals, or perhaps your progress toward your current goals.  But at the end of the day, the important thing is that you kick Gina out, so I don't have to look like the bad guy.  

Any thoughts?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 11, 2013)

You make the change from progressive overload when your lifts go backwards. Which they inevitably will. Because Rippetoe is a mediocre twat.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 11, 2013)

joliver said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.....let me get this straight.....
> 
> If I cut up your tires, you will kick out Gina and the kids and we can be together?  Forever?   It sounds like Christmas came a couple weeks early....where's my utility knife.
> 
> ...



I think once youve exhausted linear gains or you could drag it out further through intermediate level programming if you'd like as well.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 13, 2013)

we use leaders with 5/8 chains most of the time but occasionally do bands.  I prefer chains but to each their own I suppose.  I LOVE chains. especially for squatting.


----------

